# Have you seen me eye?



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

New ground breaker. I am not 100% happy with this one. Then again I am not 100% happy with anything I make. In fact I think i hate this one.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Send it to me then - I'll pay postage. If I wasn't a straight, I'd be in love with him!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How can you not be 100% happy with that? I love it. Do you have a how to?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would be more than happy to take him right off your hands, and give him a great home. I think it looks awesome.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You will never be happy. That is why you should send him to me. Then I will be happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sheesh, I should have such props making me unhappy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the off set angle of the body. Really nice corpse job there.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Send it to me then - I'll pay postage. If I wasn't a straight, I'd be in love with him!


And how do you know "he" isnt a "she"? Hmmmm?

I must agree it looks horrible, all decayed and twisted, and sort of spooky, with all that incredible detail. Who could like that?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like how he/she/it seems to be trying to PULL that right arm out of the ground!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't listen to everyone else. I agree, it's terrible. So bad that I think you should send it to me for proper disposal . Actually I think most of us would give our left eye to make a prop that good.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks all. It just didnt turn out the way I would have liked. Then again none of my stuff does.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it!!! send it to me!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

creepers said:


> I love it!!! send it to me!!!!


lol, after halloween.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I think it looks great what don't you like about it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, that looks great. Excellent corpsing job. I'll add my name to the list of folks willing to take it off your hands if you don't want it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I really like him! Very nice work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> lol, after halloween.


Okay


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Misery loves company. . . . send him to me, then I can be unhappy with him, too.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I know how you feel. When I was making things regularly, they would never turn out the way I was seeing it in my head. The curse of creativity.

I think once it is set up in the yard and the lights are hitting him, you'll see just how amazing he really looks!! I wish I could make something that looked that good.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

you'll get over VVSH, maybe it's not everything you were going for, but it really is a very impressive failure!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow what a cool prop that thing is killer


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

I love it! The teeth are creeepy


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is aweful....ly good!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> It just didnt turn out the way I would have liked. Then again none of my stuff does.


Well then, I think you should just keep practicing and send me all of your rejects. I personally think it's awesome, but what do I know


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish I could make props like that so I could not be happy with it. I say very nice


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe it is awful and you are just a unbelievable photographer.He looks great in those pictures. Please come over to my house and make my stuff look that good


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

jaege said:


> And how do you know "he" isnt a "she"? Hmmmm?


No decaying mammary glands that's how!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> Thanks all. It just didnt turn out the way I would have liked. Then again none of my stuff does.


You have the same complex I have, and the big blockage comes from not letting the prop tell you what it wants to be. You have an awesome image in your mind, like I do, and put everything into trying to exactly create that image, like I do, and end up with a finished product that disappoints you... like I do. What a bummer, to set yourself up to be habitually disappointed in your own work. That's a habit I gotta break.

The best propsters and sculptors on here just start with an image in their heads, and when the thing they're building starts looking like something different, they follow that cue and change the image that they're shooting for. This happens continually for the length of the project. If building something you imagine is creative, think about how creative it must be when the prop and the image in your mind create each other over and over again! If I can ever fully grasp that for myself I think I could become a real propbuilder


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow thats sweet!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are right VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead, I can see why you are disappointed with it. You should just put it to the curb. 
What is your address?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

What's going on with the scarecrow you started?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind comments.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

No no no.... send it to ME! LOVE!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

NoahFentz said:


> What's going on with the scarecrow you started?


Almost done.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I have been studying your pics...here is what I came up with...


----------

